# too socialized



## Maxil (Jun 1, 2014)

hello , today I took Vicky my 9 weeks old German shepherd for the first time to a walk in at the street , and normaly when people in the street see a puppy they start whistling. Vicky ran to him and I was expecting to hear screaming and see biting but I saw her licking the stranger.

I was really shocked , why would she run to him and lick a stranger like that , what's wrong with her. (that's the first time I take her to a walk and the first time she ever goes for a walk)
I wanted her to be a guard dog , not a toy


----------



## Bob_McBob (Nov 15, 2012)

She's a nine week old puppy. There's nothing wrong with her.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Lol you were expecting to see biting? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maxil (Jun 1, 2014)

why does she bite me and lick strangers lol


----------



## Tattersail (Feb 5, 2014)

Because she's a puppy!! Greeting other friendly people is just a puppy thing, she'll most like outgrow that. As to the biting part, again it's just a puppy thing. You are with her almost all of the time so of course you're going to be the target of most of her landsharking. Guarantee that if the stranger started playing or spending more then a moment petting her, he'd get some teeth in there.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

You are her playmate and pack, she allows herself to play and interact with you differently then with strangers. She was showing respect by licking rather than biting to the stranger


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

She sounds like a great puppy. You want a pup to be outgoing and friendly at this age. GSDs take a while to grow into their defensive drive, and in the meantime, they need to learn discernment--friend from foe. The more socializing you do, the better the pup will be able to determine who the good people are, and in so doing, they are better equipped to recognize who the bad people are.

At this age, everyone should be her friend.


----------



## Maxil (Jun 1, 2014)

thank you all , was just worried because I saw other dogs biting everyone and I thought my dog will grow up to be a toy lol


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

I know the feeling. It would annoy me too when Gunther was smaller and everyone wanted to pet and play because I also did not want an extremely socialized dog. I want a dog that allows who we do and nobody else. but they do grow out of it depending on how much you take them out. At the vet today he wanted nothing to do with the dog trying to come up and say hello. He did let a lady come up to him and touch him a little but he came right back to me. He was polite but not exactly friendly. I actually worry more about him biting in fear than aggression.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Actually, the friendlier and more confident your puppy is, the better. It shows good judgement. It does not help to have a guard dog that bites everyone. It is much better to have a dog that is confident and friendly. Such a dog will be much less likely to bite someone who is not a threat. And such a dog can be safely worked in protection and bitework, etc. A dog that is out barking and lunging at everything is much more likely to run when someone yells loudly at it or kicks or clubs it, because that dog is not confident and fearful.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

many issues -- a 9 week old pup does not need to go out for a long walk --
at 9 weeks you could not have had her more than a few days , the dog doesn't know you -- 

a good idea with pups is to let them get their bearings , know their place and new people first 

other issue dog young pup walking on the "street" , no leash , which allows the dog to go running to who or whatever it pleases . Could be a hazard if the pup decides to run up to , or be approached by a dog , which could put it into a situation you don't want , or the pup bolt .
No control.

then there are issues with parvo coverage .

so it is not "too socialized" , but not properly socialized .


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Do they have parvo in Egypt?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

parvo in Egypt? apparently so Cure discovered for fatal canine virus - Daily News Egypt


----------



## namvet4 (Jun 11, 2014)

selzer said:


> . when someone yells loudly at it or kicks or clubs it, because that dog is not confident and fearful.


 And that "someone" is going to meet the business end of my sidearm! No way will I tolerate anyone, at anytime, raising an arm or leg or anything to my animal. Never have and never will. Why? Because I train my dog to restrain barking and lunging behavior. A good concerned owner cares about the welfare of the people and animals their dog will encounter and interact with. just my 2 cents....


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Maxil said:


> hello , today I took Vicky my 9 weeks old German shepherd for the first time to a walk in at the street , and normaly when people in the street see a puppy they start whistling. Vicky ran to him and I was expecting to hear screaming and see biting but I saw her licking the stranger.
> 
> I was really shocked , why would she run to him and lick a stranger like that , what's wrong with her. (that's the first time I take her to a walk and the first time she ever goes for a walk)
> I wanted her to be a guard dog , not a toy


you expected a 9 weeks old puppy to bite O,o


----------



## Maxil (Jun 1, 2014)

yes I knew thanks but I was just worries as I said 
______________
yes we have parvo in Egypt , and the cure isn't all over Egypt yet , the vets just give the puppies shots for vomit and high temperature and for the bloody diharria , and they feed him through blood.
people rarely take stool samples to vets because its too expensive.
I don't know about that cure in Egypt but I think if there was the vet would have told us


----------



## Bob_McBob (Nov 15, 2012)

namvet4 said:


> And that "someone" is going to meet the business end of my sidearm! No way will I tolerate anyone, at anytime, raising an arm or leg or anything to my animal. Never have and never will. Why? Because I train my dog to restrain barking and lunging behavior. A good concerned owner cares about the welfare of the people and animals their dog will encounter and interact with. just my 2 cents....


I am continually amazed at how often members of this forum express eager willingness to shoot and kill other people or dogs.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Bob_McBob said:


> I am continually amazed at how often members of this forum express eager willingness to shoot and kill other people or dogs.


Me too.


----------



## Mishka&Milo (Jan 4, 2014)

Were you using a leash? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maxil (Jun 1, 2014)

Bob_McBob said:


> I am continually amazed at how often members of this forum express eager willingness to shoot and kill other people or dogs.


Not a gun shot -_- a medical shot , infact my dad offered me to shoot lexy my old puppy that died because she had so much pain and I refused because I knew there is hope, but she died at the end with much pain

Anyways i am not the kind of guy that shoots his puppy.


----------



## namvet4 (Jun 11, 2014)

selzer said:


> Me too.





Bob_McBob said:


> I am continually amazed at how often members of this forum express eager willingness to shoot and kill other people or dogs.


Please allow me to be very specific.
*I abhor violence*. I cannot and will not kill an animal. I would never support unmitigated illegal violence against an animal or a human.
But if you as, a human, insist on doing violence to my dog I will confront you! 
I believe those who commit violence against animals, who are caught and prosecuted under the law deserve the maximum penalty. And the law must be continuously updated to reflect the maximum amount of punishment in relation to the the cruelty of animal mistreatment. 
If I confront you and you wet your pants and soil yourself... so be it.

Please excuse my hijacking this thread. It is not my intention, I am a "newbie" and allowed my passionate side to express myself.


----------



## Alena Gonzalez (May 22, 2014)

She's a baby!! I would be worried if she did anything other than that at 9weeks. Be careful taking her on a walk at such a young age she surely isn't fully vaccinated


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bob_McBob (Nov 15, 2012)

If someone is "meeting the business end of your sidearm" in a confrontation then you'd **** well better be prepared to shoot and kill them. Pulling a gun on someone for shouting at or hitting your dog is a massive escalation.


----------



## AnyaGSD (May 22, 2014)

selzer said:


> Do they have parvo in Egypt?


Apparently so since he lost a pup recently to parvo, then got this pup which was also sick, but with something else.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

And, if someone rips it out of your hand and kills you with it, _they _have a pretty good argument for self-defense. 

Namvet4, you maybe a newbie at more than this site, drawing your weapon on people will most likely land you in jail, shooting them, will likely land you in prison, and shooting off your mouth about how you will just shows everyone how wet behind the ears you are. 

Just sayin'.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

AnyaGSD said:


> Apparently so since he lost a pup recently to parvo, then got this pup which was also sick, but with something else.


Yupp, Carmen cleared that up for us.

I agree too, no way to ensure a 9 week old puppy is safe from parvo.


----------



## Maxil (Jun 1, 2014)

I don't know what the **** are you talking about shooting and stuff but you guys totally went off topic 


AnyaGSD said:


> Apparently so since he lost a pup recently to parvo, then got this pup which was also sick, but with something else.


 she isn't sick , she just has some cold due to weather change as the breeder I got her from locked his dogs in a very hot place while at my house its warm, she was vaccinated last Friday and I hope she would be fine for the rest of her life


----------



## Bob_McBob (Nov 15, 2012)

Maxil said:


> I don't know what the **** are you talking about shooting and stuff but you guys totally went off topic


You have to pay attention when forum members quote each other in replies. Nobody was accusing you of shooting your puppy. The discussion is in response to namvet4's comment about his sidearm.


----------



## Skywalkers Mom (Oct 26, 2012)

This is odd. Too many with different questions and answers? ok way too late.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Your puppy is NOT safe. 


Your puppy is NOT safe from Parvo. 

You had one die of parvo, you should know how it works. 

You may even have parvo still living in your land outside, and I expect you bleached everything properly within the house -- everywhere your feet went, even if your puppy did not go there.

Your pup has had a shot last Friday. But it is only nine weeks old. It may have still been working under its mother's immunity, in which case the vaccine was killed off and your puppy will not make its own antibodies. 

Your puppy should have another shot in a few weeks, and a third shot a month after that one. Then it will probably be ok for a year or more.

If parvo is common in your area, which it seems to be, than you should not be taking the puppy out yet, not until a few days after the second shot, and even then...


----------



## Maxil (Jun 1, 2014)

the vet gave me a medicine and told me to spray the places my old puppy was at and said in 48 hours the remains of the parvovirus will be gone and there is a 1% chance that it might stay.
besides its been 3 weeks now and as vets said after a dog gets infected with parvo it takes 5-12 days to have the parvo effects shown on the dogs, and thank god nothing happened to her

btw she had 2 shots already and the last one will be taken on 2/7


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Maxil said:


> I don't know what the **** are you talking about shooting and stuff but you guys totally went off topic


Guns are alway THE topic in the news in America. OK back to the original thread.
I have a question about the front legs of your pup. Is it just the moment sitting in an awkward position for the picture or are they really pointing out?


----------



## Maxil (Jun 1, 2014)

no she is ok the floor is just so slippery so she is sliding she can barely stand at that place, I have to hold her up to take that picture lol


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Maxil said:


> the vet gave me a medicine and told me to spray the places my old puppy was at and said in 48 hours the remains of the parvovirus will be gone and there is a 1% chance that it might stay.
> besides its been 3 weeks now and as vets said after a dog gets infected with parvo it takes 5-12 days to have the parvo effects shown on the dogs, and thank god nothing happened to her
> 
> btw she had 2 shots already and the last one will be taken on 2/7


The thing is, we have no idea when the dam's immunity will wear off in individual puppies. Could be five weeks, could be eight weeks, could be 10 weeks. They generally give distemper-parvo shots around here until the pup is sixteen weeks old. But I believe the 16 week old shot is to boost the 12 week shot. I am guessing that by 12 weeks they are pretty certain that immunity is worn off.

If not, the puppy does not gain at all by the shots. 

So if the pup had shots at 5 weeks and 8 weeks, and the immunity wore off at 7 weeks, the dog was without protection between 7 weeks and 8 weeks. If the immunity wore off at 9 weeks, the dog will be without protection until he gets his next set of shots at 11 or 12 weeks. 

So the puppy could have been under its dam's immunity when you got her, and she can still possibly get it from within your home, if the stuff you sprayed did not kill everything. Let's hope it did. I would definitely be very careful until a few days after that shot on July 2nd.


----------



## Maxil (Jun 1, 2014)

first shot at 21-28 days , second shot after 21 days , third and last is after 21 days from the second one .then they take another shot every year afaik.

thanks for the advice  , the old puppy never entered the house , this one lives inside and goes out just to pee.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Maxil said:


> first shot at 21-28 days , second shot after 21 days , third and last is after 21 days from the second one .then they take another shot every year afaik.
> 
> thanks for the advice  , the old puppy never entered the house , this one lives inside and goes out just to pee.



But you stepped where she has been and you entered the house. Someone explained that earlier


ETA selzer mentioned it earlier. She said you have to bleach places you haven't gone to

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maxil (Jun 1, 2014)

I never enter the house with my shoes or slippers after coming back from the backyard always take them off at the door so hopefully its safe


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

That first shot probably was not effective -- too early. We give first shots at 7-8 weeks. Second shots at 11-12 weeks and third shots at 15-16 weeks old. 

I really hope you are ok with the puppy, but I would not trust the shots at this point. In another 2 weeks, after that 3rd set of shots, the pup should be ok. 

Probably. 

Parvo is so scary, and I know that you know that.


----------

